
Identifying a 19th century telescope - Hooke
http://widespacer.blogspot.com/2015/05/telescope-identification_29.html
======
JoeAltmaier
Funny how impulses occur to us. I saw the drawing in the referenced article
last week, and my first thought was "That's so detailed, it has to be a real
telescope somewhere. I wonder which one? Perhaps the Lick Observatory
telescope?" I was close! Thanks to the OP for following up on this one.

